# Iat



## SALibrarian

Hi
Anybody who is going to work in IAT Abu Dhabi male Secondary school, starting date 17 Aug 2014?
Anybody who is already working there?


----------



## SoleSojourner

Hi, I'm not working for the secondary school but I'm starting a librarian position at IAT's Abu Dhabi polytechnic al ain campus. I just finally got the welcome email and IAT information booklet today even though I signed the contract months ago... I'm just getting ready to start the attestation process so there's no way I'll be there by the contract start date though.


----------



## SALibrarian

*Solesojourner*

I only received the final offer yesterday. Also wont be able to start 17 Aug! Did you resign your previous job soon after you signed the contract - I don't want to miss any months salary! Cant afford that. So I don't know when to resign actually


----------



## SoleSojourner

My contract for the last gig ended a month ago, so I didn't renew and have been in limbo for the last month. What's the usual amount of time people give in S. Africa before resigning? In the US it's 2-4 weeks. I do remember getting an email from them telling me when they thought it was good idea to resign though.


----------



## SALibrarian

Yes, they did with the final offer. I have to give a calendar's month notice. So September will have to be the notice month, earliest to start will be October. I just hope that they are also ready in October. To lose a months salary will be terrible. If I resign, so must the hubbie - so it is two salaries at stake 

How does the attestation of the documents work? Do they tell you which documents and what to do, or did you have to find out from the embassy?


----------

